# موسوعة الألف سؤال فى الهندسة الميكانيكية - إدخل وأجب - 1000



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

1000 سؤال فكم إجابة ؟

إخوانى الأعضاء وجدت موضوع ظريف عن أسئلة كثيرة تتعلق يالطلمبات ورولمان البلي والسيور والتوربينات والضواغط ووجدت منها فكرة جيدة أن نعمل ألفية أى ألف سؤال فى مجالات الهندسة الميكانيكية فمن يريد أن يشارك يجيب فقط على الأسئلة ولايضع أسئلة جديدة ودعوا الأسئلة لى وسيكون هناك إجابات مختلفة منها الصحيح ومنها الخطأ وتعم الفائدة على الجميع 
وسيكون كل يوم 10 أسئلة

والله الموفق ، 





​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الأول - فى الطلمبات*

 ?
Name parts of 
the centrifugal pump

?
​


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (17 مارس 2009)

أين الأسئلة ؟ أرجوك نريد أن نبدأ بهذه الفكرة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (17 مارس 2009)

فى انتظار اسئلة اليوووم


----------



## hamadalx (17 مارس 2009)

*The most important parts in the centrifugal pump are the impeller ,volute casing and the diffuser.
but the diffuser considered as an optional component ,depending on the specified design of the pump. :73::73::73::73:
*


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*إجابة السؤال الأول*

*Answer of question 1*​

* Centrifugal pump *


* Definition
*
Centrifugal pump is a rotodynamic pump that uses a rotating impeller


*Purpose*

 To increase the pressure of a fluid (water or any liquid) and to move liquids through a piping system 


*Input*

 The fluid enters the pump impeller along or near to the rotating axis 


*Output*

 The fluid is accelerated by the impeller, flowing radially outward into a diffuser or volute chamber


*Feeding*

 From the volute chamber it exits into the downstream piping system 


*Choosing*

 Centrifugal pumps are used for large discharge through smaller heads


* Pump Parts*


 Adapters 

Backheads Bearing 

End Covers 

Bearing Housings 

Bowls 

Casings 

Glands Foots 

Impellers Housings 

Power Frame Assemblies 

Rings 

Shafts 

Sleeves 

Stuffing Box Assemblies 

Stuffing Boxes 

Stuffing Box Covers 

Suction Pipes - input

Throat 

Bushings 

Washers 

Wet End Assemblies - output


* Pump Spares*


 Casing

Impellers

Bowl

Diffuser

Front & rear bearing housing


* Pump changeable parts*


 Bearings 

Stuffing Boxes 

Impellers​

هناك إجابات أخرى كثيرة تابعونا =============>​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الثاني*

السؤال الثانى 

 Question 2

============================

 [FONT=&quot]What are the parameters which affect the pump choice[/FONT]

============================​


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*إجابة السؤال الثاني*

The main parameters which affect the pump choice are ​ Capacity 
Discharge head
Net Positive Suction Head Available (NPSHA) and submergence
Capacity operating range 
Horsepower required throughout the pump's operating range 
Suction pressure 
The liquid being pumped 
Allowable solid size 
Elevation 
Driver requirements 
Material of construction ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الثالث*

السؤال الثالث

 Question 3

============================

 [FONT=&quot]Explain overhauling steps for a pump[/FONT]

============================​​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الرابع - 4*

السؤال الرابع


 Question 4

 ============================

[FONT=&quot]What is impeller back clearance[/FONT]


============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الخامس - 5*

السؤال الخامس


 Question 5

 ============================

[FONT=&quot]How do you check impeller back clearance[/FONT]


============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*السؤال السادس - 6*

السؤال السادس


 Question 6

 ============================

[FONT=&quot]How do you adjust impeller back clearance[/FONT]


============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*السؤال السابع - 7*

السؤال السابع


 Question 7

 ============================

[FONT=&quot]What is impeller front clearance[/FONT]


============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الثامن - 8*

السؤال الثامن


 Question 8

 ============================

[FONT=&quot]How do you check impeller front clearance[/FONT]


============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*السؤال التاسع - 9*

السؤال التاسع


 Question 9

 ============================

[FONT=&quot]How do you adjust impeller front clearance[/FONT]


============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*السؤال العاشر - 10*

السؤال العاشر


 Question 10

 ============================

[FONT=&quot]What is fixed bearing[/FONT]


============================

وإلى اللقاء غدا إن شاء الله 

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الحادى عشر*

السؤال الحادى عشر


 Question 11

 ============================

[FONT=&quot]Where is fixed bearing located[/FONT]


============================
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الثاني عشر*

السؤال الثانى عشر​ 

 Question 12​ 
============================​ 
[FONT=&quot]What is floating bearing[/FONT]​ 

============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الثالث عشر*

السؤال الثالث عشر



 Question 13​ 
============================​ 
[FONT=&quot]Where is floating bearing located or used
[/FONT]​ 

============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الرابع عشر*

السؤال الرابع عشر



 Question 14​ 
============================​ 
[FONT=&quot]What is the necessity or advantage of floating bearing[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 

============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الخامس عشر*

السؤال الخامس عشر



 Question 15​ 
============================​ 
[FONT=&quot]What is bearing back to back arrangement[/FONT]​ 

============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*السؤال السادس عشر*

السؤال السادس عشر



 Question 16​ 
============================​ 
[FONT=&quot]Why bearing back to back arrangement is preferred
[/FONT]​ 

============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*السؤال السابع عشر*

السؤال السابع عشر



 Question 17​ 
============================​ 
[FONT=&quot]In which series bearing back to back arrangement is available[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 

============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*السؤال الثامن عشر*

السؤال الثامن عشر



 Question 18​ 
============================​ 
[FONT=&quot]How do you check plain journal bearing clearance[/FONT]​ 

============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*السؤال التاسع عشر*

السؤال التاسع عشر



 Question 19​ 
============================​ 
[FONT=&quot]Is there any thumb rule for journal bearing clearance[/FONT]​ 

============================​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*السؤال العشرون*

السؤال العشرون



 Question 20​ 
============================​ 
[FONT=&quot]what is the tilting pad journal bearings[/FONT]​ 

============================

وإلى اللقاء غدا إن شاء الله 

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*الأسئلة من 21 - 30*

الأسئلة من واحد وعشرين إلى ثلاثين​
21
What are the various ways to check titling pad journal bearing clearance? 


22
What is the advantage of tilting pad journal bearing over plain journal bearing? 


23
How do you adjust tilting pad journal bearing clearance? 


24
Give the “go” ”no go” gauge dimensions for a 100 mm journal diam. with a minimum bearing clearance of 0.16 mm and maximum B.C. of 0.25mm? 


25
Why plastic gauge are preferred rather than lead wire? 


26
How do you polish journal bearings? 


27
What is spherical seated journal bearing? 


28
Why spherical seated bearings are used? 


29
What is bearing crush? 


30
How do you check bearing crush

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 مارس 2009)

*من 31 - 40*

الأسئلة من 31 - 40 
​
31
How do you adjust bearing crush

32
How do you check thrust bearing clearance

33
How do you adjust thrust bearing clearance

34
How do you identify bearing pads based on their Pivot

35
How do you identify RH & LH pivoted pads

36
If the DOR of a rotor is CW looking from C/E, where will you locate RH & LH pads

37
What is adapter sleeve & withdrawal sleeve

38
How do you specify bearing lock nut & lock washer

39
What is rotor free float

40
Explain rotor centering
 ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (21 مارس 2009)

*الأسئلة من 41 - 50*

الأسئلة من 41 - 50


41

How do you adjust rotor centering without affecting axial float

 42
What is radial centering

 43
How do you adjust radial centering

 44
Explain the overhauling sequence for a multistage centrifugal pump

 45
What do you mean by wear ring

 46
What is the purpose of wear ring

 47
What are the different types of wear ring

 48
How do you check wear ring clearance

 49
How do you adjust wear ring clearance

 50
How do you fix eye wear ring & casing wear ring​ ​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

فكرة رائعة ارجو التثبيتتتتتتتتت
ومشكورررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*م.محمود جمال*

شكرا مهندس / محمود جمال 

 وإليكم الأسئلة من 51 - 60 
​
51
What are the different types of shaft sleeves

52
Where are the throttle sleeve & throat sleeve located in a rotor

53
Draw a balanced opposed rotor arrangement

54
Why balanced opposed rotor arrangement is preferred

55
Where is the balance drum located in rotor

56
What is the purpose of balance drum

57
What is the applicable API standard for centrifugal pumps

58
What do you mean by oil wedge

59
What do you mean by oil whirl or oil whip

60
What is hydrostatic lubrication

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 مارس 2009)

*الأسئلة من 61 - 70*

إليكم الأسئلة من 61 - 70 

 61)[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]What is hydronamic lubrication [FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]62)
 What is force feed lubrication

63)
What is oil thrower ring

64) [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]What is the purpose of oil thrower ring

65) [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]What is oil scoop

66) [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]What is the purpose oil scoop

67)
What is oil control ring

68)
What is the purpose of oil control ring

69)
Why auxiliary lube oil pump is used

70) [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]What is the casing bolt tightening sequence
​


----------



## وائل عبده (26 مارس 2009)

ياريت يكون بالعربي يا باشمهندس


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 مارس 2009)

الأخ م. محمد عبدالموجود
أنا آسف جدا طلبك عزيز لكن الهندسة لغة عالمية ويجب أن نتعامل معها كما هى حتى نساير العالم ، فأنا لى وجه نظر فى تعريب العلم والتكنولوجيا عموما ، لاينفع أن نعربها وإلا سننعزل عن العالم ، لنا لغتنا العربية الجميلة لغة القرآن لامانع ولكن لو تكلمت العربية فى أمريكا أو أوربا بلد تقدم تلك العلوم فلن يفهمك أحد ، وأعجب من بعض الجامعات العربية التى تعرب العلوم ، المفروض تعلم لغة الأقوام التى برعوا فيها حتى نأمن شرهم ونتعلم منهم ونسبقهم وإذا أصبحنا نحن الرواد فى كل أى علم لامانع من تعريبه لأن الكل فى هذه الحالة سيتبعنا 
أعتقد أنك ستتفق معى 
​


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (27 مارس 2009)

والاجابات...............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

*ابو الباسل الألمعي*

الأخ ابو الباسل الألمعي

إن لم يجب أحد فسأجيب إن شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

*الأسئلة من 71- 80*

الأسئلة من 71- 80

71
What is torque wrench

72
What is rotor run-out

73
How do you check rotor run-out

74
What are the various ways of impeller fixing arrangement

75
What is the general value of rotor run-out at various locations

76
What is NPSH

77
What are NPSH required for

78
What is cavitation

79
What is inducer

80
Why inducer is used for


​


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مارس 2009)

71
What is torque wrench
بعض الوصلات تحتاج الى عزم ربط محدد و لا ينصح بزيادة العزم او نقصه و يمكن استخدام مفتاح العزم هو مفتاح يمكن ضبطه ليعطى عزم ربط معين و منه نوع مفصلى ينكسر ( ينثنى ) عند وصول عزم الربط للعزم المطلوب و نوع اخر به عدد لبيان العزم الواقع على الصامولة و قد يكون هناك انواع أخرى لا اعلمها​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

*صح*



mohamed mech قال:


> 71
> What is torque wrench
> بعض الوصلات تحتاج الى عزم ربط محدد و لا ينصح بزيادة العزم او نقصه و يمكن استخدام مفتاح العزم هو مفتاح يمكن ضبطه ليعطى عزم ربط معين و منه نوع مفصلى ينكسر ( ينثنى ) عند وصول عزم الربط للعزم المطلوب و نوع اخر به عدد لبيان العزم الواقع على الصامولة و قد يكون هناك انواع أخرى لا اعلمها​



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:28:





http://www.bmftorquewrench.com/

http://www.amazon.com/wrench-torque-wrenches/b?ie=UTF8&node=559968

​


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مارس 2009)

76
What is NPSH

هو اقصى عمق امن لسطح الماء اسفل المضخة

77
What are NPSH required for

الغرض من حساب NPSH هو ضمان ان المضخة سوف تقوم بالعمل المطلوب منها دون حدوث مشكلة التكهف و التى تؤدى الى تلف الريش و الاهتزاز الشديد

78
What is cavitation

احياناو عند تركيب المضخة اعلى من متسوى سطح الماء بارتفاع اعلى من المسموح به فإن ضغط السحب الذى هو اقل ضغط فى الدائرة قد يكون اقل من او يساوى ضغط التبخير للماء المناطر لدرجة حرارتة فإن الماء يتبخر و يتحول الى فقاعات تنفجر بضغط على عند ملامستها للريش مما يودى الى الاهتزاز و تاكل المضخة

و الله اعلم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

*صح*



mohamed mech قال:


> 76
> what is npsh
> 
> هو اقصى عمق امن لسطح الماء اسفل المضخة
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:28:
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

*الأسئلة من 81 - 90*

الأسئلة من 81 - 90
​
81
What is the difference between discharge head & discharge pressure

 82
What is the minimum Flow Check Valve

 83
Why minimum Flow Check Valve is used

 84
What is vertical in-line pump

 85
How do you center the rotor and position the coupling of a vertical in-line-pump

 86
Explain the procedure for mechanical seal renewal of a vertical in-line pump

 87
What is vertical sump pit pump

 88
What is steady bearing

 89
Draw the performance characteristics curve for a centrifugal pump

 90
What do you mean by balancing line in multistage centrifugal pump

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*الأسئلة من 91 - 100*

الأسئلة من 91 - 100
​

91
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]What is the purpose of balancing line


92
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Why mechanical seals are used


93
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]How do you specify a mechanical seal


94
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Name few seal manufacturer


95
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]What is 15WRS seal


96
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]What is the applicable standard for mechanical seal


97
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]What is the average life expected out of a seal as per API 682


98
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Name few types of mechanical seal


99
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Draw simple mechanical seal and name its parts


100
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Explain the complete dismantling & assembly procedure for a mechanical seal​


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (30 مارس 2009)

اعتقد لو نحصل على اجابات ال 100 سؤال الاولى يكون افضل

دمتم بخير


----------



## طارق سليمان (30 مارس 2009)

*Answers 10-20*

What is fixed bearing
One of the bearing combination that support the shaft radially and at the same time locate the shaft axially in both directions i.e., it should be fixed related to the stationary component of the arrangement
Where is fixed bearing located
Fixed bearing normally located at the load side of the shaft
What is floating bearing
In the other end of the shaft the floating bearing support the load radially but at the same time should allow axial displacement which may take place between the bearing components or between one bearing ring and its housing. 
Where is floating bearing located or used
Floating bearing normally located at the non loaded end of the shaft
-What is the necessity or advantage of floating bearing
To prevent bearings from mutually stress each other in the case of shaft dimension change due to thermal expansion for example
What is bearing back to back arrangement​ 
It is angular contact ball bearings Which supplied in matched pairs. They are used because most applications require support for bidirectional thrust loads. Such bearings are match-ground, so their inner and outer ring faces have identical stickout under a nominal thrust load. ​ 
Why bearing back to back arrangement is preferred​ 

Back-to-back arrangements are more resistant to moment loading and shaft bending because the lines of contact intersect outside the bearing envelope.​ 

In which series bearing back to back arrangement is available​ 

Angular contact ball beraings​ 
How do you check plain journal bearing clearance
By using shims and lead wires
Is there any thumb rule for journal bearing clearance
Clearance is about 1-2 mils per inch of journal diameter.
What are the tilting pad journal bearings
Tilting pad bearings is a partial arc design. This configuration has individual bearing pads which are allowed to pivot or tilt to conform to the dynamic loads from the lubricant and shaft ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (30 مارس 2009)

*مهندس / طارق سليمان*

مهندس / طارق سليمان

Excellent :28:
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 أبريل 2009)

*الأسئلة من 101 - 110*

الأسئلة من 101 - 110

101
What is seal setting compression

102
What is cartridge type of mechanical seal

 103
Can you change the seal setting compression of cartridge type mechanical seal

104
 Explain the assembly procedure of a cartridge type mechanical seal

 105
How do you identify a balanced/unbalanced mechanical seal

 106
What are pusher/non pusher type mechanical seal

 107
What are all the pre-checks to be made on a pump before start positioning a mechanical seal

 108
What is stuffing box squareness

 109
How do you check stuffing box squareness

 110
What type of mechanical seal is preferred for hot oils? And Why
​
 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*الأسئلة من 111 - 120*

الأسئلة من 111 - 120

111[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]What type of mechanical seal is preferred for Sulphur duty 


112
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]What is seal flushing fluid 



113
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]What is purpose of the seal flushing fluid 


114
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Name few seal flush plans 


115
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]What is seal quenching fluid 


116
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]What is the purpose of seal quenching fluid 


117
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Name few seal plans 


118
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]What is stuffing box cooling water jacket 


119
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Where stuffing box cooling water jacket is used 


120
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Why seal coolers are used ​
​


----------



## S_G (2 أبريل 2009)

فعلا جزاكم الله خيرا عن الموضوع ده
أنا شخصيا محتاجه ازود معلوماتي عن الطلمبات لان ده مجال شغلي application engineer 
و في بعض المعلومات نسيتها بعد التخرج و دي احسن طريقة نسترجع بيها المعلومات


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*رابط موسوعة الطلمبات*

أهلا بك وإليك رابط موسوعة الطلمبات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125022.html
​


----------



## S_G (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

*الأسئلة من 121 - 130*

الأسئلة من 121 - 130 

 121

Name few MOC of seal faces 


122
What is seal ring and mating ring 


123
How many elastomers are used in a mechanical seal assembly 


124
Name few snap ring in a mechanical seal 


125
What is snap ring in a mechanical seal 


126
What are the usual problems faced with mechanical seals 


127
Does the rotor axial float have something to do with mechanical seal 


128
What is double mechanical seal 


129
Why double mechanical seal is used 


130
Name the two types of double mechanical seal ​ 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 أبريل 2009)

*الأسئلة من 131 - 140*

الأسئلة من 131 - 140​
131
Where is double mechanical seal used 

 132
What do you mean by barrier fluid 

 133
Name one barrier fluid 

 134
What do you mean by buffer fluid 

 135
Name one buffer fluid 
 
136
What is the difference between barrier fluid and buffer fluid 
 
137
Where do we use cyclone separator in mechanical seal 
 
138
What is pumping ring in a mechanical seal 
 
139
What is purpose of pumping ring in a mechanical seal 
 
140
What is the difference between inside mounted seal & outside mounted seal ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 أبريل 2009)

*الأسئلة من 141 - 150*

الأسئلة من 141 - 150 

 141
What is seal balance ratio 

142
What is the seal balance ratio for balanced/unbalanced seal 

143
What are the main differences between centrifugal pump and reciprocating pump 

144
How do you measure valve lift in reciprocating pump 

145
What is the necessity of pulsation damper 

146
Name few types of pulsation damper 

147
How do you fill up gas in an accumulator 

148
Explain overhauling sequence for reciprocating pump 

149
What is web deflection 

150
How do you measure web deflection 
 ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 أبريل 2009)

*الأسئلة من 151 - 160*

الأسئلة من 151 - 160

 151
How to check big end bearing & small end bush clearance 

152
What do you mean by stroke length 

153
What is gudgeon pin 

154
What is cross head slide/shoe 

155
Name few ways of locking arrangement of piston/plunger 

156
How to ensure in-line concentricity of crankshaft to cylinder bore 

157
What are dosing pump 

158
Name few types of dosing pump 

159
What for dosing pumps are used 

160
What are the probable reasons for cylinder knocking in a reciprocating pump 
 ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أبريل 2009)

*الأسئلة من 161 - 170*

الأسئلة من 161 - 170 

161
What are the probable reasons for valve knocking in reciprocating pump 

162
What are the probable reasons for vibration in a reciprocating pump 

163
Where do we use screw pumps & gear pumps 

164
What do you mean by flute 

165
What is idler screw 

166
How drive is transmitted to idler screw 

167
How do you measure radial clearance & axial clearance between flutes 

168
How do you measure gear backlash 

169
What is the usual gear hardness value 

170
Name few parts of a centrifugal compressor 
​


----------



## ابا (17 أبريل 2009)

هل من الممكن اضافة نسخه عربيه من السؤال والاجابه حتي يستفيد منها الفنين اللذين يعملون في هذا المجال
واشكرك علي هذا الموضوع والفكره العبقريه


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 أبريل 2009)

ابا قال:


> هل من الممكن اضافة نسخه عربيه من السؤال والاجابه حتي يستفيد منها الفنين اللذين يعملون في هذا المجال
> واشكرك علي هذا الموضوع والفكره العبقريه


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
آسف صعب جدا التعريب فى مثل هذه الأسئلة لكن سنحاول ، مع إنى أفضل أن تترجم الأسئلة أنت وتحاول فهمها ستكون الفائدة مضاعفة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 أبريل 2009)

الأسئلة من 171 - 180 

171
What is the applicable standard for centrifugal compressor 

 172
How do you specify a centrifugal/horizontally split compressor 

 173
Explain the over hauling steps for a Barrel type centrifugal compressor 
 
174
How do you center a compressor rotor 
 
175
How do you check labyrinth clearance for a Barrel type centrifugal compressor 
 
176
What is the compound used in the split half of the casing 
 
177
How do you leak check a barrel type compressor 
 
178
Explain the overhauling steps for a horizontally split type centrifugal compressor 
 
179
Name the different types of labyrinth 
 
180
How do you measure labyrinth clearance in barrel type compressor ​ ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 أبريل 2009)

*الأسئلة من 181 - 190*

الأسئلة من 181 - 190

 181
How do you measure labyrinth clearance in horizontally split type compressor 

182
What is diaphragm 

183
What is diaphragm delta P and what is the maximum value allowed 

184
What is balance piston 

185
What is balance piston delta P & what is its normal value 

186
What is bridge over arrangement 

187
Draw the lub. Oil circuit 

188
What is the lub Oil run down tank 

189
What is the normal filtration size of LO & SO filter 

190
Draw the seal oil circuit ​


----------



## اللورد900 (1 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 مايو 2009)

*الأسئلة من 191 - 200*

الأسئلة من 191 - 200

191
​ What is the purpose of PCV in the seal oil circuit 
 
192
What is the purpose of LCV in the seal oil circuit 
 
193
What will happen if PVC opens more 
 
194
What is flow through valve in sweet oil system 
 
195
Why buffer gas is used in the seal oil circuit 
 
196
Is there any other source for isolating the seal oil from process gas 
 
197
What is dry gas seal 
 
198
Draw the performance characteristic curve of centrifugal pump 
 
199
What is polytropic head & polytropic efficiency 
 
200
What is surging 
 ​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

يااخي بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع جدا وياريت اي مهندس تعرض لسؤال في شغله او مقابله اومر عليه يذكره ويجاوبه لتعم الفائده على الجميع ويكون بنية العلم النافع والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ابوركمان (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . وبعد
اسعد الله صباحكم واسعد الله مسائكم
اولا انا لستو بمهندس0 لكني مخلص جمركي واتعامل مع بعض الشركات والمصانع واجد حرج عند بعض المصطلحات والمسميات لقطع الغيار وعند مراجعة الذي استلم منه المستندات والاستفسار عن بعض المسميات 
لااجد الجواب الكافئ او المسمى الصحيح ويطلب مني الانتظار لايام حتى يتم مراجعة المهندس المختص بالمصنع لاخذ المعلومة الصحيحة وذلك لوضع رقم البند الجمركى الصحيح 0 ابراء للذمة واخلاص للعمل0
وها أنا اتيت بهذا المسمى ارجو اعطائي اسمة ووظيفة عملة ( oil thrower ) ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ابوركمان (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شركراً مهندس / محمود 
على المرور وتفاعلك مع طلبي


----------



## moha19841 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جامد جدا


----------



## Edin Dzeko (29 أكتوبر 2010)

Many thanks eng/ Tarek El Wakeel on all of those questions but i think that we've reached the question no.200 & We haven't answers except for only 20 questions *May allah bless you bro. & you can answer for the next 20 questions


----------



## hany mohamed85 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود العظيم وانا عن نفسى متفق معااك على ان تكون الاسئلة englishلان ذالك يقوى من لغة المهندسين وشكرا


----------



## الاسلامى (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ineed to add not about pump to build pressure the pump itis not give pressure to fluid but it take the kinitic energy to fluid and when fluid to move out from pume here the k.e convert to the pressure to over come the looses and head


----------

